# Let's see those lowered cars.



## JMorty

Like the title, let's see 'em. Springs, Coilies, bags or juiced. Anything and everything.

Here's my A3 dropped on coilovers 75/65...










































































Let's see 'em. :devil:


----------



## Rascal_69

My Evo on coliovers




























This is what a speed bump done to my front lip


----------



## JMorty

Lush car man, good stance.

What coilovers you running?



Rascal_69 said:


> This is what a speed bump done to my front lip


...And ouch to that...carbon as well.:doublesho:doublesho

I smash/bend the hell out of mine but it's OEM plastic so hey. :driver:


----------



## JMorty

Also...I may be getting an Evo 5 this weekend....on Cusco Zero1's


----------



## Dift

A few of mine…
Gaz Pros (Pretty much standard MX5)









3 Way Ohlins (K20 Elise)









AP Coilovers (Hybrid 1.9tdi Ibiza Cupra)









Have many more, but these are the lowest (often with the help of some 'cornerage' on track. All track setups with enough height for speed bumps (ish)


----------



## Ricky_25

Mine on coilovers:


----------



## Rascal_69

JMDetailing said:


> Lush car man, good stance.
> 
> What coilovers you running?
> 
> ...And ouch to that...carbon as well.:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> I smash/bend the hell out of mine but it's OEM plastic so hey. :driver:


On bc coliovers.

Yeah was carbon. Got it repaired and done in black. Smashed again so now have a plastic one to go on.


----------



## Rascal_69

JMDetailing said:


> Also...I may be getting an Evo 5 this weekend....on Cusco Zero1's


Nice choice. I really want to get a rs evo. 
Ideally a 6 maybe next year


----------



## Mk3Brick

Weitec GT coilies 100mm front 95 rear with 15mm spacers.


----------



## fizzle86

Couple pics before front helper spring removed

















Few more on the style 19's helper removed at this stage and roof rack fitted but now gone 

























































































As she is now, e34 m5 turbines need to fit centers but think im going to change to other wheels I have there Borbet B's and e39 Style 32's



































F.U speed bumps...

This is right outside the house, just redone 























​


----------



## Rowe

Here's my ST. Not really that low compared to alot of motors. But a good B road blast is top of my priorities and lowered cars dont usually fend well...


----------



## Maggi200

RS133 Dropped on BC Racing coilovers and 182's










She's dropped a tad on the front since this














































She's sitting just right now. IMO of course


----------



## scratcher

Budget coilovers, chassis notch, 25mm engine raise, anti-roll bar binned. Still have helpers in and some travel left up front and adjuster at the back.
The subframe is in pieces :lol;



Little Blue on new OEM DeCarbon dampers and lowered springs



And my old Evo 5 on Cusco coilovers :lol: 
It wasn't drastically low, it was all corner weighted and set up to go-go-go


----------



## Prism Detailing

My old Golf GTI 16v on Coilovers


then raised it a little bit and RS4 alloys, see it compared to a standard GTI



My old Rover lowered on springs, doesnt seem that low but the sills scrapped on everything!!!!


----------



## JMorty

Some ace cars on here, all look great!!!! Especially love the Evo 5, bora and twingo.

Scratcher, I should be picking up a 5 on the weekend. Thinking about wrapping it white you know 

Keep it up peeps.


----------



## DanN92

My previous car, 6n2 polo on coilovers:









My current car, R56 Mini Cooper S:



My brother's mk4 Astra with Rayvern air ride fitted:


----------



## -Kev-

-25mm Eibach springs..


----------



## Dannbodge

-30mm H&R Pro Springs and Bilstein B6 Shocks




























Not very low but the handling is superb.


----------



## Otto

This pic is a few years old while I was finishing the engine conversion.
You can fit a whole fist under the front lip!!!

Someone get me the LE jack


----------



## Alfa GTV

Lowered on KW coilovers, no rubbing even 4 up :thumb:


----------



## withoutabix

My Old Mini GP on KW V1's


----------



## Alex_225

Well my VW Lupo Sport was the first car that I've owned that was significantly low. Was dropped around 60mm on a set of KW coil overs. Looks great, handled fairly well too but what a ball ache it was haha.



















I did also lower my Clio 172 on a set of Apex springs so it's now 40mm lower. As much as with the wheels fitted it would look spot on another 20mm lower I still want to keep the drivability of the car. I don't want 185bhp on tap but still be looking out for pot holes....and drain covers.....and dips.....and anything in the road! lol


----------



## JwilliamsM

my old tt i sold to a mate, looked awesome but i couldn't cope with the harsh ride anymore


----------



## Tabbs

Mine before lowering it even more
Before


even lower 12months ago


----------



## zsdom

My zs on Gaz GHA's


Clean up 020 by justdom1, on Flickr


Clean up 006 by justdom1, on Flickr


----------



## Richard.

My old Astra on FK coilovers and 3SDM's. Helper spring removed from the fronts and I wasn't running any adjuster on the back at all. Just the spring and shock...from a coilover kit! 2 washers worth of camber on the rear. Natural camber on the front. Hard as **** ride.

Static y0!





































Bloody stupid, really.


----------



## 636

My Anniversay golf (recently sold for my r32 :thumb: )


----------



## colarado red

Rowe said:


> Here's my ST. Not really that low compared to alot of motors. But a good B road blast is top of my priorities and lowered cars dont usually fend well...


Sits just nice imo :thumb:


----------



## JMorty

Richard. said:


> My old Astra on FK coilovers and 3SDM's. Helper spring removed from the fronts and I wasn't running any adjuster on the back at all. Just the spring and shock...from a coilover kit! 2 washers worth of camber on the rear. Natural camber on the front. Hard as **** ride.
> 
> Static y0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody stupid, really.


That astra a awesome. Normally hate them but you have done well there mate! I'd have that.


----------



## Scottien




----------



## Shiny

Still debating lowering my current Accord, but here's my old lowered Accord -



















And my old Lude...


----------



## dom069

My old MK3 golf on cheap coilovers - down about 70mm:










Current MK4 golf on air:


----------



## ottostein

^some serious rash on that wheel!


Loving the cars on this


----------



## JMorty

Dom, are those CH reps? Or are you made of money? 
Nice stuff here, keep em coming guys and girls.


----------



## Dan-SRi

My Corsa VXR lowered on Bilstein B14 coilovers:









Front needs winding down a few mm though


----------



## dom069

JMDetailing said:


> Dom, are those CH reps? Or are you made of money?
> Nice stuff here, keep em coming guys and girls.


Haha, they're reps...wish I could afford genuine ones


----------



## Capital HF




----------



## JMorty

dom069 said:


> Haha, they're reps...wish I could afford genuine ones


I would love a set of CH's on a VAG one day...Not to distant future I hope.



Capital HF said:


>


Nice van mate! Love a good Caddy me, Mk1 or 3 though...


----------



## Moggytom

My Ibiza before I stripped lowered 90 on ta techniqs


----------



## Richard.

JMDetailing said:


> That astra a awesome. Normally hate them but you have done well there mate! I'd have that.


Thank you!! It's gone now, it had a bit of hate but I got mainly good feedback.

Cheers, it's nice to know that my work doesn't go unnoticed.


----------



## jahed123

[/URL]
Untitled by 93Jay, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]
20130815_190838_Richtone(HDR) by 93Jay, on Flickr[/IMG]



















Lowered cars are great till you hit the sump


----------



## MattDuffy88

Pre Cupra Kit










When it was static. I raised it a bit when I fitted the Cupra Kit.










With the AirLift V2 fitted on my beloved RSIIs (Yes, she is laying frame)










And being a bag-*** on winters


----------



## diamond_ross

My bagged corsa b


----------



## JMorty

Good stuff guys!

That Bora is lush, Rota Grids? What's that grill?


----------



## jahed123

JMDetailing said:


> Good stuff guys!
> 
> That Bora is lush, Rota Grids? What's that grill?


Thanks

Yep staggered Rota Grid Drifts, Otteinger I beleive.


----------



## JMorty

jahed123 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yep staggered Rota Grid Drifts, Otteinger I beleive.


Thought so, some of my fave rims there.

That's a cool grill, I want to have a go a a Bora at some pont...maybe a gora.


----------



## Drewie

All the photos of my Golf are on photobucket, and it's down at the minute...
A couple from my Instagram though

Tiny by callum_drew, on Flickr
And this one of it sat on my drive for a while, getting it ready to sell in the next couple of weeks

Dirty and low by callum_drew, on Flickr

Now my mx5. 
When I first got it

First clean by callum_drew, on Flickr

With my xxr's fitted, not that you can see them though 

Moody gym lighting by callum_drew, on Flickr

Winter wheels

Two face by callum_drew, on Flickr

Broken down, still on winters

Steamy by callum_drew, on Flickr

Sisters Saxo ruining a nice sunny picture

F you saxo by callum_drew, on Flickr

After I fitted the compomotive mo5's

Shops by callum_drew, on Flickr

And one from the weekend, Achilles prep, before lsp applied. Paintwork on this car is dreadful. 

Halogen by callum_drew, on Flickr

Apologies for crap quality, they're all lifter from my Instagram, as they're all on photobucket and my phone, but my phone doesn't go on wifi anymore, and I've only just joined flickr 

Mx5 still has arch gap, but it grounds out all over the place! :lol:


----------



## Rowe

It's funny seeing some motors on here.............. and i've actually seen pictures of them before dotted around the internet.

Makes you wonder how many people have actually seen your car.....


----------



## Rowe

colarado red said:


> Sits just nice imo :thumb:


Cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R

Eibach Sportlines 50/30

The day they were fitted (Still to settle) - July 2013


























How there looking a few weeks ago


----------



## Shiny

Rowe said:


> It's funny seeing some motors on here.............. and i've actually seen pictures of them before dotted around the internet.
> 
> Makes you wonder how many people have actually seen your car.....


Lol, funny you should say that, my old green Accord has appeared in ebay ads for parts, ESM and so on. Amusing really.


----------



## JMorty

Do love a Borbet A on a golf and that Arden is lush! Is that spaced?


----------



## Jonny_R

JMDetailing said:


> Do love a Borbet A on a golf and that Arden is lush! Is that spaced?


My arden? nope no spacers running on standard hubs, although been considering it as wheels are stuck quite deep


----------



## bobssignum

My siggy down on apex supersports & bilstien B4,s


----------



## JMorty

Jonny_R said:


> My arden? nope no spacers running on standard hubs, although been considering it as wheels are stuck quite deep


Yeah 10/15 front/back maybe. Isn't the car Arden blue.


----------



## JMorty

bobssignum said:


> My siggy down on apex supersports & bilstien B4,s


Nieeecceee. I do like them slammed and tinted really.


----------



## Jonny_R

JMDetailing said:


> Yeah 10/15 front/back maybe. Isn't the car Arden blue.


Certainly is haha Cheers mate.

Been considering spacers recently yeah


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Here's my lowered car!  shame I didn't order coilovers for an Audi A3 8P diesel DSG but a shock and spring lowering kit for a petrol Leon 1M to replace my collapsed spring. Currently awaiting the courier to swap it although think they are still planning on sending coilovers 

In all seriousness this actually is how it currently sits with a 35/40 drop, would love to go lower but there are speed bumps all around work and more than 40mm on the front means a new anti roll bar or longer drop links


----------



## LSpec

I need to take more pictures but heres one.


Mitsubishi Mirage por LSpec, en Flickr


----------



## Foolish Boy




----------



## JMorty

Foolish Boy said:


>


:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

That is all.


----------



## Foolish Boy

Cheers. Here she is with her other shoes sporting Radinox bling.


----------



## Kerr

Some nice cars and stances here. 

Lowering a car to fill the arches with nice wheels does look good. 

However some people take it too far. The ultra low cars just look plain daft to me. The ones where the rear wheels end up looking off centre in the wheel arch are the worst offenders. 

It just doesn't look right at all.


----------



## JMorty

Kerr said:


> Some nice cars and stances here.
> 
> Lowering a car to fill the arches with nice wheels does look good.
> 
> However some people take it too far. The ultra low cars just look plain daft to me. The ones where the rear wheels end up looking off centre in the wheel arch are the worst offenders.
> 
> It just doesn't look right at all.


How about this?


----------



## Spilz

Loving the Mk2 coupe, saw it at a few shows this year!

Here's mine, just coilovers for me, going to lower it slightly more at the front next year for the summer.


----------



## Maggi200

I deffo bottomed out this evening coming out of the local coop car park on my way home. I'm not sure having a lowered car is all that, the sump is some how intact though! 

How some of you lot live with cars as low as these I have no idea!


----------



## woodybeefcake

Sadly no longer owned but my old MX-5...



Can't remember what suspension that was on.

And my old MINI which was ok AK Coilovers. Never again, the knocked like hell and drove me mad! Looked good though!



The MX- is back on eBay at the moment, if I had the cash I would buy it back!


----------



## Samciv

Would prefer it abit lower but it already scrapes every speed bump


----------



## Drewie

maggi133 said:


> I deffo bottomed out this evening coming out of the local coop car park on my way home. I'm not sure having a lowered car is all that, the sump is some how intact though!
> 
> How some of you lot live with cars as low as these I have no idea!


Get used to it after a while lol

I've put frame rails on my car, their main purpose is chassis stiffening, but they also protect the chassis rails. They're already a bit scratched haha, but they are made of thick stainless, so will last.


----------



## KEV BUX

40mm h&r springs


DSC_0295 by buxkev, on Flickr


----------



## Benn

Old photo...



Bit newer..







From the summer,


----------



## Ducky

My old Audi on H&R Coilovers.


----------



## JwilliamsM

Ducky said:


> My old Audi on H&R Coilovers.


thats not 'an old audi', thats a classic!


----------



## JMorty

Ducky said:


> My old Audi on H&R Coilovers.


Wow! That's wonderful


----------



## Maggi200

I don't like audis normally but that's awesome!


----------



## Matty77

I love the look of a sensibly lowered car and I've wanted to lower my CLK55 on coilovers but there are just too many speed bumps where I live. I have to drive over 12 of the damn things just to get to the end of my street, so there's no way I could consider dropping the car until I move house. Damn shame


----------



## JMorty

Matty77 said:


> I love the look of a sensibly lowered car and I've wanted to lower my CLK55 on coilovers but there are just too many speed bumps where I live. I have to drive over 12 of the damn things just to get to the end of my street, so there's no way I could consider dropping the car until I move house. Damn shame


Do it any way, mines the same...












I describe lowering your car quite a lot like walking with crutches. You can get almost anywhere, it's just slowly and carefully.


----------



## fizzle86

Some lovely cars here, love this thread. Loving the Corsa and Nova 



Ducky said:


> My old Audi on H&R Coilovers.


Wow :argie: :argie: :argie: STUNNING!


----------



## Matty77

JMDetailing said:


> Do it any way, mines the same...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I describe lowering your car quite a lot like walking with crutches. You can get almost anywhere, it's just slowly and carefully.


LOL, mines a lot worse than that now


----------



## JMorty

Matty77 said:


> LOL, mines a lot worse than that now


You should see the middle and the subframe. Lol I'll see if I can find a pic.

The Mrs drove my car t'other day and forgot about speedbumps in my car...that was a hell of a bang. Hahaha


----------



## Ducky

If you want worn out, this is my mate Max and his 525i, check out the differential!!! :doublesho


----------



## JMorty

Ducky said:


> If you want worn out, this is my mate Max and his 525i, check out the differential!!! :doublesho


That's brilliant! Hahahaha


----------



## M3YUK

here a few of my old cars


----------



## SuperColin

Here's mine


----------



## Jacktdi

Some of my old ones:

Lowered on A4 Sport shocks and -40mm springs


Lowered on -60mm springs-bouncy as hell


Lowered on JOM coilovers


Lowered on -30mm springs


Lowered on -30mm springs


-50 front -60 back


----------



## big eck

Some of mine


----------



## oli8925

The only car I've had that went really low, and it still doesn't look that low compared to modern cars with skirts etc.








For a laugh I tried Mini wheels on it but didn't actually drive it this low


----------



## nickygixer-k5

An evo shouldn't sit so low imo, leave it to the vw boys


----------



## Callummarshall

Here's my contrition. it's as low as I can practically go without scraping due to the speed bumps in the town and dirt tracks/country roads I have to use:


Derv by Callummarshall, on Flickr


Derv by Callummarshall, on Flickr




Derv at black mountains by Callummarshall, on Flickr

It's on AVO fully adjustable coilovers and sits ok, the back is a touch lower than I'd like but it's a needed compromise.


----------



## xJay1337




----------



## Hetz

My old 200sx


----------



## jake4

Couple of pics of my Rx8


----------



## dooka

..


----------



## meraredgti

99' Nissan Almera GTi


----------



## RefleKtion

you know a thread's gonna be worth looking at when it ramps up 10 pages in less than a week!

gotta say I love these kinds of threads, remind me of the epic 1000 page + epic stance thread on a dub enthusiast forum. As a life-long fan of modded cars and loving stuff slammed on its ****, this thread is certainly going to be watched closely. :thumb:


----------



## Swift Sport 60




----------



## Danny B

My 2007 Corsa VXR
the next morning after fitting coilovers :doublesho:devil: (budget coilovers i think)

last year on my winter wheels (Vectra GSI 17 inch rims)


----------



## evogeof

some real lows here, i was invited to 100% tuning in rotterdam with my evo 

http://s575.photobucket.com/user/evogeof/library/AHOY 2013?sort=2&page=1


----------



## dailly92

before


After with Eibach sportlines and VXR shocks fitted


----------



## trd-gt

static vento on shocks and springs not coilovers. ****er's floor pan hits the ground on my driveway


----------



## Harry1212

25mm AP shocks and springs


----------



## JMorty

Lush cars here! Love the pugs, Fez and the Fab!!

Jay, yours is cheating!


----------



## JMorty

Luke-Avfc said:


> My old JCW mini down on coilovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pride and joy Mk2 Golf Gti 16v down on coilovers
> 
> Summer mode...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter mode....


JCW is nice but that MKii though...


----------



## Demetrios72

Great examples guys n gals , keep em coming :thumb:


----------



## G4V JW

Can't beat an oakie green mk2 on BBS splits , timeless :thumb:


----------



## JMorty

G4V JW said:


> Can't beat an oakie green mk2 on BBS splits , timeless :thumb:


Totally


----------



## J1ODY A

Not low as some but










-40mm on eibach plus swapped 19s to 17s


----------



## Dazzawest

Golf lowered on cheap fk coilovers









Polo lowered on coilovers









Civic type r lowered on eibach/abp springs


----------



## Mr Gurn

Heres mine...... Down on BC coilovers!!

Not as low as some, but more set up for handling!! :driver:


----------



## Gaz03




----------



## Cab2cos

My old show car on air,,,,, miss it a lot


----------



## Cab2cos

My new , well had it 3years, escort cosworth on GAZ coilovers , pics when they where just fitted, a little lower. Now, will take some more pics , next time it's out of the garage.lol


----------



## xJay1337

xJay1337 said:


>


And on my winter wheels.. :driver:



















Believe it or not she's filthy in those pictures, full of caked on road salt, dirt and crap.


----------



## horico

AC coilies, spacers, CSL tyre size.


----------



## JMorty

Lush cars guys. That M3 though...:argie:


----------



## Junkers_GTi

Next to the things I'm seeing here, mine doesn't even seem to be lowered at all...

my 207 on Eibach Pro kit Springs:


----------



## JMorty

Now, here's my Evo V on Cusco Zero 1 coilovers .










:thumb:


----------



## xJay1337

Got rid of the A3 then


----------



## DrDax

Hard to tell in pic but less than 25mm clearance front arches... 75-100mm clearance underside to floor... 50mm clearance on rear.
Full Roush lowering and handling pack
Running on 22" rims in pic . and 20" Shelby's for shows which lowers the car by 50mm


----------



## JMorty

Wow, that's intense. ^



xJay1337 said:


> Got rid of the A3 then


Yeah, thought I'd go JDM and get some real power. :lol:


----------



## Minuki

I'll bite


----------



## xJay1337

e36 wagon  nice


----------



## ted11

my sons

how to take a screen shot
and mine

screenshot


----------



## JMorty

Minuki said:


> I'll bite


Bloody love this motor! :thumb:

After seeing yours I wanted to do the same but my Mrs was totally out!


----------



## JMorty

ted11 said:


> my sons
> 
> how to take a screen shot
> and mine
> 
> screenshot


Like the 3, don't much like the 5 with those wheels but looks great other than that.

What are they lowered on?


----------



## Deniance

how in gods earth do you lot get over speed ramps, my local council has had a lets build loads and loads and loads of speed ramps month, all these cars would be marooned!!!!!


----------



## JMorty

Deniance said:


> how in gods earth do you lot get over speed ramps, my local council has had a lets build loads and loads and loads of speed ramps month, all these cars would be marooned!!!!!


Used this one but...


__
https://flic.kr/p/5

Scrape and pray. LOL


----------



## xJay1337

Deniance said:


> how in gods earth do you lot get over speed ramps, my local council has had a lets build loads and loads and loads of speed ramps month, all these cars would be marooned!!!!!


Press "3" on my controller loool


----------



## Deniance

im assuming you have automatic lifty buttons and toys, that is cool


----------



## Minuki

Deniance said:


> how in gods earth do you lot get over speed ramps, my local council has had a lets build loads and loads and loads of speed ramps month, all these cars would be marooned!!!!!


Usually if my splitter touches, I'll avoid it. If not I'll give it a bash and hope for the best haha


----------



## xJay1337

Deniance said:


> im assuming you have automatic lifty buttons and toys, that is cool


Accuair e-level mate
cost a bomb but very handy.
Won't get air again though lol


----------



## ted11

JMorty said:


> Like the 3, don't much like the 5 with those wheels but looks great other than that.
> 
> What are they lowered on?


H&H springs and Koni shocks on the black car and H&H and Billies on mine.


----------



## Ben1413

My old 312 bhp Saab 9-3 aero:



Ben


----------



## Deniance

that is a cool looking slab, fair play


----------



## BRUNBERG

My baby

H&R suspension


----------



## paulb1976

BRUNBERG said:


> My baby
> 
> H&R suspension


awesome :doublesho


----------



## F1 CJE UK

don't all of your cars handle like dogs? lowering to that level must throw the dynamics of the suspension out of the window?


----------



## BRUNBERG

F1 CJE UK said:


> don't all of your cars handle like dogs? lowering to that level must throw the dynamics of the suspension out of the window?


Can't speak for the others but mine handles like its on rails:thumb:


----------



## Minuki

F1 CJE UK said:


> don't all of your cars handle like dogs? lowering to that level must throw the dynamics of the suspension out of the window?


Yep, mine handles great too. Just need to get a proper alignment so you don't go through tyres


----------



## JMorty

F1 CJE UK said:


> don't all of your cars handle like dogs? lowering to that level must throw the dynamics of the suspension out of the window?


Both of mine were set up well so they're like scalextrics lol


----------



## JMorty

Ben1413 said:


> My old 312 bhp Saab 9-3 aero:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben


That is a sooooper cool Saab!!! I love that!


----------



## JMorty

BRUNBERG said:


> My baby
> 
> H&R suspension


Just wow! <3


----------



## xJay1337

F1 CJE UK said:


> don't all of your cars handle like dogs? lowering to that level must throw the dynamics of the suspension out of the window?


No.


----------



## Sicskate

Cab2cos said:


> My old show car on air,,,,, miss it a lot


Did this have air brushing added later on?

A pal of mine has a near identical car which he has stored for a few years.


----------



## Benn

Deniance said:


> how in gods earth do you lot get over speed ramps, my local council has had a lets build loads and loads and loads of speed ramps month, all these cars would be marooned!!!!!


I avoid all speed bumps at all costs. Can't even do some mutistory car parks..lol



F1 CJE UK said:


> don't all of your cars handle like dogs? lowering to that level must throw the dynamics of the suspension out of the window?


Mine handles like its on rails... Std ride height is so bad.... It would wobble off the road.. lol


----------



## Aarosin

*My Octavia on coils and Bentleys*


----------



## JMorty

Aarosin said:


> View attachment 34667


That's pretty slick. :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK

ok fair play, I guess its all down to doing it properly, mine is lowered significantly over standard running sexy Ohlins but it looks like a monster truck compared to cars on this thread.









must try harder, will have a play with heights next year


----------



## JMorty

That's lush, that^. I'd say no more than 10mm more as you may ruin it. Get someone to set up your suspension correctly (corner weighted etc) and i'll be grand!


----------



## tansel

Does this one count?


----------



## horico

F1 CJE UK said:


> don't all of your cars handle like dogs? lowering to that level must throw the dynamics of the suspension out of the window?


Mine actually rides better than std form the ones I've driven and feedback from the indies I use.


----------



## Graeme1

Had a fair few over the years but here are a selection:

My 2005 Corsa C 1.8 SRi



















My MK1 Caddy



















My MK1 Golf 1.8 GTi



















And my current 1970 Vauxhall Viiva HB


----------



## JMorty

Wowsers, that's some poke on that Golf. What width wheel/spacers/ offset is it running?


----------



## Graeme1

8 x 13 et0

Was cambered in a lot after the pic to make it drivable and fronts changed to 7 x 13


----------



## Mk3Brick

That Vauxhall Viva is Bananas.


----------



## JMorty

That van is cool man, did you red/white sidewall the tyres yourself?


----------



## Graeme1

Mk3Brick said:


> That Vauxhall Viva is Bananas.


Is that good?


----------



## Robbur29

My Skoda Fabia VRS...

IMG_9012 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9840 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9833 by --Rob--, on Flickr

And my old 2001 Ford Fiesta Zetec S...

IMG_4432 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_5551 by --Rob--, on Flickr

Picture_10 by --Rob--, on Flickr

And my best mates car... 

IMG_1058 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_1906-2 by --Rob--, on Flickr

Thats all :wave:


----------



## tansel

JMorty said:


> That van is cool man, did you red/white sidewall the tyres yourself?


Thanks mate, it is fitted between tyre and the wheel :thumb:


----------



## JMorty

a_tansel said:


> Thanks mate, it is fitted between tyre and the wheel :thumb:


That's cool man, got a link? Not going to do it to the Evo (lol) but just interested.

I remember reading a low car project thread and the guy palm sander'd his tyres to get white walls. It worked but looked a bit ropey quite quickly.


----------



## JMorty

Robbur29 said:


> My Skoda Fabia VRS...
> 
> IMG_9012 by --Rob--, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9840 by --Rob--, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9833 by --Rob--, on Flickr
> 
> And my old 2001 Ford Fiesta Zetec S...
> 
> IMG_4432 by --Rob--, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_5551 by --Rob--, on Flickr
> 
> Picture_10 by --Rob--, on Flickr
> 
> And my best mates car...
> 
> IMG_1058 by --Rob--, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1906-2 by --Rob--, on Flickr
> 
> Thats all :wave:


Noooiiiiccceeee, love both of yours and toyed with the fab or the evo. Well done.

Also....your mates car is lush. What (cop out) bag kit has he got?


----------



## dillinja999

how the **** can that audi turn round corners being that low lol


----------



## JMorty

dillinja999 said:


> how the **** can that audi turn round corners being that low lol


It's cheating..it's on airbags lol. You can raise them up and lower them when you want. :thumb:


----------



## dillinja999

ah right that makes sense lol


----------



## Robbur29

He's running the extremely good Airlift slam series struts and bags with V2 management. 
Handles way batter than standard. Like others have said, as if it was on rails.


----------



## JMorty

It's becoming so big there's talk of manufacturers adopting it.


----------



## A18 XOX

Robbur29 said:


> He's running the extremely good Airlift slam series struts and bags with V2 management.
> Handles way batter than standard. Like others have said, as if it was on rails.


1. I miss your fiesta.
2. I miss your fiesta.
3. You take such awesome photos.


----------



## A18 XOX

JMorty said:


> It's becoming so big there's talk of manufacturers adopting it.


Really?

Would be cool but.... Very pointless.... How many business men who buy say, an audi A4 are going to want to deck it when they park up for their conference?

That said, would be blooming cool!


----------



## JMorty

A18 XOX said:


> Really?
> 
> Would be cool but.... Very pointless.... How many business men who buy say, an audi A4 are going to want to deck it when they park up for their conference?
> 
> That said, would be blooming cool!


It is due to the ride comfort and controllability. The idea was for cars like the A4 allroad where you could have it at 'Offroad' and then town setting.

Also there was application for Option Extra on cars in the S3 part of the market.

All hearsay really but the application makes sense.


----------



## Jonny_R

Theres a thread on here of that S3 isnt there?


----------



## tansel

JMorty said:


> That's cool man, got a link? Not going to do it to the Evo (lol) but just interested.
> 
> I remember reading a low car project thread and the guy palm sander'd his tyres to get white walls. It worked but looked a bit ropey quite quickly.


There you go mate :thumb:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=white+tyre&_osacat=6000&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xred+white+tyre+wall&_nkw=red+white+tyre+wall&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## JMorty

Jonny_R said:


> Theres a thread on here of that S3 isnt there?


Yeah, I thought that. White 3SDM 0.05's



a_tansel said:


> There you go mate :thumb:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...l&_nkw=red+white+tyre+wall&_sacat=0&_from=R40


Ta! :thumb:


----------



## scd

My Sportline



My old Escort







My old Golf


----------



## scratcher

JMorty said:


> It's becoming so big there's talk of manufacturers adopting it.


Land Rover already do it, just not on that sort of drop :lol:


----------



## JMorty

scratcher said:


> Land Rover already do it, just not on that sort of drop :lol:


Ha ha, yeah. Not like a 120mm drop, lol.


----------



## DNZ 21

Not the lowest but this is my old Type R on Tein springs





My Focus ST on Eibach springs


----------



## -J-

My Clio cup, KW V2 coilovers. Set up to handle rather than for looks.


----------



## fiestaroo

my good friends 190e


my old 300hp starlet, monster of a car!


and my mk2 fiesta that used to knock the gearbox cradle on cats eyes down the m11




and the old daily glanza


----------



## fiestaroo

scd said:


> My old Escort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely amazing!
Click to expand...


----------



## JwilliamsM

scd said:


>


awesome, love things like this


----------



## saxo1124

*A couple of my saxo*

These are a couple of my Saxo lowered 40mm (front) and 30mm (rear) on an AP Sport Suspension kit


----------



## Jdm boy

After seeing some of these cars mine looks like a 4X4 haha, I'll stick one up soon


----------



## cliops

Hi,
This is my Clio 2 1.6 16v (K4M Engine) From Argentina. Is a INFINIT Limited Edition.
Installed Low Springs model KI 21 by AG and modified coilovers.




























Regards.


----------



## Curtiz

My current Ibiza on Weitec Coilovers


My old Impreza on Eibach springs


My old Civic on MeisterR Coilovers


----------



## JMorty

Curtiz said:


> My current Ibiza on Weitec Coilovers


Nice cars. How have you found the Weitec's? I always wondered if it's worth getting them instead of KW's?


----------



## CHRIS172CUP

My old Clio on H&R coilovers, and then Bilstein when they died.



Current car on Eibach springs and lowering spring caps.


----------



## DPG87

My FN2...


----------



## JMorty

cliops said:


> Hi,
> This is my Clio 2 1.6 16v (K4M Engine) From Argentina. Is a INFINIT Limited Edition.
> Installed Low Springs model KI 21 by AG and modified coilovers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.


That's pretty cool, are those Renault Turbo fan wheels.


----------



## JMorty

DPG87 said:


> My FN2...


Oh my...one of my faves a Mügen. I hope it's real?! Lush either way man!

Tein's?


----------



## DPG87

JMorty said:


> Oh my...one of my faves a Mügen. I hope it's real?! Lush either way man!
> 
> Tein's?


Thanks! 

It's an FN2 but all Mugen parts are genuine and added after purchase

No sitting on bilstein coilovers, going to swap them out for KW V3's at some point though


----------



## smiler1207

DPG87 said:


>


Great pic!:car:


----------



## :: blade ::

my celica gt


----------



## NorthernNick

Sat on Eibach springs


----------



## JMorty

:: blade :: said:


> my celica gt


I do quite like this man, what's it on?


----------



## :: blade ::

JMorty said:


> I do quite like this man, what's it on?


cheers its on meisterR coilies  can go much lower but that was low enough when it was the daily car with kids, but that will be changing now i have the s3, this will be going lower once i change the engine


----------



## JMorty

:: blade :: said:


> cheers its on meisterR coilies  can go much lower but that was low enough when it was the daily car with kids, but that will be changing now i have the s3, this will be going lower once i change the engine


Nice!!!! What engine? Lower mile straight swap? Forged?


----------



## :: blade ::

just a lower mile 2.0 3sge lump as the one in there decided to **** its oil pump and seize the engine. now money will be spent on this engine tho only to get it running. itll be fine with the 180bhp. got the audi s3 for power which will be getting remapped in the new yr


----------



## mr paint

My daily


----------



## Curtiz

JMorty said:


> Nice cars. How have you found the Weitec's? I always wondered if it's worth getting them instead of KW's?


Thankyou! I find the Weitec's fantastic, I got them a day before the price increase at £440, they went up at the beginning of the year to £599 but with no change to design or anything. I honestly wouldn't pay that for them but I know very little about KW's, all I know is they are pricey lol. Strangely, I've found the car rides nicer on the Weitec's as the standard ride in an FR is solid, as you probably know lol


----------



## AKA Pabs

Mrs's daily








Still possible to off road.








On Eibach pro's


----------



## Bing

AKA Pabs said:


> Mrs's daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Eibach pro's


I recognise that car - paulgs1000 on Z4F right ?


----------



## Bing

Mine on Eibach Pro springs, 15mm spacers on the front, 20mm on the back. The hubs and callipers are now silver


----------



## AKA Pabs

Bing said:


> I recognise that car - paulgs1000 on Z4F right ?


I'm Pabs on the z4 forum


----------



## Bing

AKA Pabs said:


> I'm Pabs on the z4 forum


Think Paul submitted that photo of your car for the calendar comp... Or Taz got it wrong lol


----------



## AKA Pabs

He did indeed take the pic.


----------



## lau666

these cars look great this is a brilliant thread


----------



## Giobart

The lowered cars from SEMA Show 2013! 
































































This is the most exaggerated!


----------



## meraredgti




----------



## balz

just 30mm eibach pros


----------



## JMorty

Those trucks are ridick. Love stuff like that, dig out big holes to get them lower. :thumb:



meraredgti said:


> [/URL]


Nice pug, always wanted a GTi6 one day...



balz said:


> just 30mm eibach pros


Nice OPC Man!!! All the wheels on that car are lush, even the steering wheel!


----------



## BSD

Mine (v reg) and my mates after a 100 mile night hoon


----------



## James Bagguley

Giobart said:


>


Not being heightist(?) or anything, but it does look like that guy just walked straight out of that pickup without stooping! 

Great thread so far, some lovely cars at lovely heights, look forward to more, keep 'em rolling...

...low


----------



## JMorty

BSD said:


> Mine (v reg) and my mates after a 100 mile night hoon


I LOVE a slammed MX-5! I really want to do one LOL


----------



## Paul-90

Heres my supra. Its pretty low


----------



## BradS3

My S3..Airlift V2 suspension.


----------



## Ravinder

My Rover Coupe 220 Turbo on Koni yellow adjustable shocks and PI springs. Low enough for me.


----------



## Flakey

Lovely thread. However, what is the benefit of lowering? Wouldn't you scrape speed bumps and any potholes? What about going off road?


----------



## jdquinn

Ravinder, Love that Rover 220! Always thought these were a very nicely designed car and lovely colour. Not many left in that condition now.:car:


----------



## JMorty

All awesome cars here!!!!! :thumb:



Flakey said:


> Lovely thread. However, what is the benefit of lowering? Wouldn't you scrape speed bumps and any potholes? What about going off road?


Generally, lowering means lower centre of gravity and less airflow under the car...etc

What we normally do it for it's for looks and a technical exercise  How low can you dare go type.

And yes, speed bumps potholes and depending on how low you go...gravel and snow are always an issue. XD


----------



## Ravinder

jdquinn said:


> Ravinder, Love that Rover 220! Always thought these were a very nicely designed car and lovely colour. Not many left in that condition now.:car:


Thanks. Yes, I've always liked the look and feel of them. Quite an old car now but still has a modern, sporty look to it. Unfortunately, those photos are from a few years ago. The condition has deteriorated since but I will get it looking good one day. It's a keeper.


----------



## Dan_jones04

A few of my old octavia vrs. Lowered about 50mm on coilovers


----------



## JMorty

Nice! Always loved an Ocy!! Looks super mean! Looks like it rubbed a fair bit at the bank what coilies were you running?


----------



## Dan_jones04

It only rubbed when it had spacers on it. They were jom coilovers. People slag them off but I found them ok, not to harsh. 
She was amazin. Front grill was meshed to match the bumper aswell. Gutted when she went


----------



## JMorty

Looks great man, I would love to own that!

I don't mind a "Cheap Low" as it were... I ran FK Streets...probably the cheapest out there and they were pretty good. Great for cheap lows and I love "Crashy Cars"...I powerflex'd the WHOLE car and wound the FK's as far as my arches let me. Love it!!!! 

I can totally see the difference in a more expensive set though...FK's VS Cusco's about 10X more expensive, better but not 10 times better...my Mrs thinks so. 

What do you have now?


----------



## Dan_jones04

Mk4 astra convertible, mk5 astra sxi and a volvo s80 for work. 

It was a quality car and I will have another 1 again soon hopefully.


----------



## *rob*

My v6 coupe, was stupidly low on springs










And my vec b, all the way down on coilovers


----------



## JMorty

Dan_jones04 said:


> Mk4 astra convertible, mk5 astra sxi and a volvo s80 for work.
> 
> It was a quality car and I will have another 1 again soon hopefully.


You like an astra then?


----------



## xJay1337

Flakey said:


> Lovely thread. However, what is the benefit of lowering? Wouldn't you scrape speed bumps and any potholes? What about going off road?


Why would you take a car that's been lowered off road? Don't think an M3 was designed for green laning!












and again.....










and agaaain....


----------



## badboy1

My new jetta on adjustable coilovers with adjustable top mounts so i can adjust the camber as well :driver: , oh and there's about another 2" on the front and rear if i want to be scraping the chassis on the ground


----------



## JMorty

That's cool man, now get some spacers on there [email protected]!


----------



## badboy1

JMorty said:


> That's cool man, now get some spacers on there [email protected]!


Haha, no need for spacers, these are my winter wheels, got some 9.5" wheels comin :thumb:


----------



## :: blade ::

my old pug


----------



## Young_JD

Some real nice cars on show


----------



## JMorty

Nice pug again there. Those 205GTi alloys are cool!


----------



## Wozzathelad

My GTA on Bilstein coilovers


----------



## ArcticVXR

My Nova 2.0 16V on SBD Throttle Bodies

Sitting on ASW Tarmac-spec springs all round


----------



## JMorty

Don't see many 147 GTA's, very nice.

...

but that Nova thou...

:O


----------



## X18JAY

my 207 on bags...


----------



## X18JAY

o and on the cover of Fast Car...


----------



## chris3boro

I'm all for lowering a car to improve the look up to a point but not so it's hardly usable. No one wants a massive arch gap but I just don't get the 'slammed' look-they look broken! Each to their own obviously though


----------



## Jonny_R

Just bought fast car and was gonna message saying congrats on the feature but you've beaten me to it lol

Was wondering when you were gonna post pics in here too after reading your progress thread from start to finish the other month


----------



## xJay1337

chris3boro said:


> I'm all for lowering a car to improve the look up to a point but not so it's hardly usable. No one wants a massive arch gap but I just don't get the 'slammed' look-they look broken! Each to their own obviously though


https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1399220_226769934158347_42618169_o.jpg[

Same car, same suspension

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1490657_232156683619672_1873334572_o.jpg


----------



## cliops

JMorty said:


> That's pretty cool, are those Renault Turbo fan wheels.


Hi,
Those are OZ-RACING RALLY model in 14" (4x100).









Regards.


----------



## Karisma

Modified raceland coilovers.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Some nice whips in this thread. Proper..:thumb:


----------



## kartman

Heres one of my two beasts, Mini will have added camber and new wheels in the new year hopefully


----------



## Deniance

sorry karisma, i had to steal your photo for the other thread


----------



## Karisma

Which other thread?


----------



## JMorty

Karisma said:


> Which other thread?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=325455


----------



## johnnyboy5

mine 

GS430 by john_shears, on Flickr


IMG_9542 (8 of 28) by john_shears, on Flickr


----------



## VWman

One of my ongoing projects, had this little polo for a few months now, only covered 50k, on coilovers


----------



## Maggi200

Mine looking filthy today after a long drive Sunday and about 30 miles since  yes I know she features further back


----------



## chris3boro

xJay1337 said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1399220_226769934158347_42618169_o.jpg[
> 
> Same car, same suspension
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1490657_232156683619672_1873334572_o.jpg


Lovely Golf, but personally I like the arches to have a very small gap to the tyre, not hide most of it. Personal opinion but that's mine

Along the lines of:

http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/5075/img1583bm.jpg


----------



## waqasr

Just lowered my gt tdi today. Tbh i thought the ride was going to be horrible but its not bad actually. Bit bouncy but thats because im lower than i wanted to be.

Before:



After: This will be raised a little though, also the rear is higher than i wanted so got some tweaking to do.






Needs a wash badly!


----------



## VdoubleU

My polo. For people who've just lowered their car on coilies and the ride's dead hard it does soften up! My car felt as if the suspension had been taken out but it seems bearable now.


----------



## rob_vrs

My octavia, only lowered 25mm on springs but think it gives it the perfect stance


----------



## rob_vrs

chris3boro said:


> Lovely Golf, but personally I like the arches to have a very small gap to the tyre, not hide most of it. Personal opinion but that's mine
> 
> Along the lines of:
> 
> http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/5075/img1583bm.jpg


Im the same i have friends who are into the whole air ride thing which yeah looks alright with the nice classy look but not chavvy low, I'm happy with my car as wheels sit as they should now


----------



## waqasr

rob_vrs said:


> Im the same i have friends who are into the whole air ride thing which yeah looks alright with the nice classy look but not chavvy low, I'm happy with my car as wheels sit as they should now


Same, ive never understood the super "LOWS" stuff. Im also a member on a mk4 golf forum and most people are all about going as low as you can. I on the other hand like to actually get to my destination.


----------



## Clark @ PB

My GT3 sits approx 10mm lower (fully adjustable suspension as standard) thanks to its fast road set up from PARR Motorsport:










It's running a bit more camber than standard as well:


----------



## Jonny_R

Lovelly car Clark

Read your whole thread the other day too


----------



## H17YD_L

Just spotted this thread so thought I might as well put a pic of mine up. My S3 on coilovers, currently a bit lower than that pic, it was the first day I installed them:


----------



## F1 CJE UK

-J- said:


> My Clio cup, KW V2 coilovers. Set up to handle rather than for looks.


love that location!

#


----------



## Lloydy

Grass Faking lows


----------



## Pandy

Good old hydrolastic suspension! Can have it at any height as long as I don't mind swapping actuator rods or adjusting the fluid pressure (slightly)


MGM clean 3 by Pandy100, on Flickr

And the daily when it was on a set of Avo springs - which were taken off due to being abysmal. Now running a set of Eibachs but it needs to settle some.


New wheels 2 by Pandy100, on Flickr


----------



## Ravinder

Still got the Metro then? 
Love it.


----------



## Sponge89

My 330Ci on HSD Dualtechs!


----------



## Pandy

Ravinder said:


> Still got the Metro then?
> Love it.


Yeah, that's going nowhere. Been sat on the drive for 6 months due to it needing work on the shell.

It'll come back out to play in a year or two hopefully.


----------



## Neno330

2012 Mazda3 GTA @Eibach pro kit


----------



## JMorty

F1 CJE UK said:


> love that location!
> 
> #


Love these!!! Where is this?!?!


----------



## JMorty

Lloydy said:


> Grass Faking lows


Love this motor, I really want one one day



Pandy said:


> Good old hydrolastic suspension! Can have it at any height as long as I don't mind swapping actuator rods or adjusting the fluid pressure (slightly)
> 
> 
> MGM clean 3 by Pandy100, on Flickr
> 
> And the daily when it was on a set of Avo springs - which were taken off due to being abysmal. Now running a set of Eibachs but it needs to settle some.
> 
> 
> New wheels 2 by Pandy100, on Flickr


Love the metro!!!!!! That colour!!!! :argie::argie::argie:



Sponge89 said:


> My 330Ci on HSD Dualtechs!


That looks lush man!!!



Neno330 said:


> 2012 Mazda3 GTA @Eibach pro kit


This thread is useless without pics! 

Also, what kind of drop is everyone running?


----------



## Neno330

I have problems with tapatalk uploaded images quality 
Now I fix it and edited post


----------



## Mark Collins

Old pictures of my sti type r on bc coilovers, car is getting a respray at the moment to bmw white.


----------



## Minuki




----------



## matt.allen123

sorry for the awful quality but here is my car on 35mm eibach springs!



Ill try and get some better photos with my DSLR


----------



## JMorty

Neno330 said:


> I have problems with tapatalk uploaded images quality
> Now I fix it and edited post


Wow, that looks cool man!!!!


----------



## JMorty

Mark Collins said:


> Old pictures of my sti type r on bc coilovers, car is getting a respray at the moment to bmw white.


Lovely mate! :thumb:


----------



## JMorty

Minuki said:


>


:thumb: 1 × 10^8


----------



## JMorty

matt.allen123 said:


> sorry for the awful quality but here is my car on 35mm eibach springs!
> 
> 
> 
> Ill try and get some better photos with my DSLR


Mean looking motor man!


----------



## danny mulcahy

Loving the old mescort!!!


----------



## lewylinto

Here's my little 107 before she went into her winter slumber!

















And just for fun with my mates lupo gti too!


----------



## antman_1

thats different dude but looks pretty cool


----------



## antman_1

My 55 oval bug, still too high.


----------



## Blw

Had to raise this up since its had turbo conversion as it scrubbed on literally every bump/dip


----------



## Grant.

On coilovers



On hydros:


----------



## boost monster

My sons Fiesta, not as low as he would like but a little more practical.


----------



## JMorty

antman_1 said:


> My 55 oval bug, still too high.


That is bl00dy lush mate, more pics please!!!!!


----------



## JMorty

Blw said:


> Had to raise this up since its had turbo conversion as it scrubbed on literally every bump/dip


All very nice!!!!

That fez colour is lush and I love a bit of old school lows.

Other than mine and the 197 Clio R32's are the only cars I like silver on.



Grant. said:


> On coilovers
> 
> 
> 
> On hydros:





boost monster said:


> My sons Fiesta, not as low as he would like but a little more practical.


----------



## Bruce865

Blw said:


> Had to raise this up since its had turbo conversion as it scrubbed on literally every bump/dip


Thought i recognised this from the OC looking good mate


----------



## Tallis

Low enough gents???


----------



## Benn

Can i add two more of mine?


----------



## JMorty

Tallis said:


> Low enough gents???


NEVER LOW ENOUGH!

But in your case, that is damn low 

Nice car man.


----------



## JMorty

Benn said:


> Can i add two more of mine?


With a car like that...yes. yes you can. :thumb:

Also, are those CK's? :argie:


----------



## Tallis

JMorty said:


> NEVER LOW ENOUGH!
> 
> But in your case, that is damn low
> 
> Nice car man.


Thanks mate :thumb:

I have lowered it more now btw that was players show 2013

On air lift now lol


----------



## dillinja999

Pandy said:


> Good old hydrolastic suspension! Can have it at any height as long as I don't mind swapping actuator rods or adjusting the fluid pressure (slightly)
> 
> 
> MGM clean 3 by Pandy100, on Flickr
> 
> And the daily when it was on a set of Avo springs - which were taken off due to being abysmal. Now running a set of Eibachs but it needs to settle some.
> 
> 
> New wheels 2 by Pandy100, on Flickr


I had a red metro 1.1s which had no air in the suspension when I bought it, wasn't too bad a ride and handled really good, smashed the downpipe from the manifold a few times on the speed bumps though, crushed it right in. then I had a mot and got 2 sheets full of failures :lol:


----------



## JMorty

Tallis said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:
> 
> I have lowered it more now btw that was players show 2013
> 
> On air lift now lol


Must have seen it, I saw every car I think. Lol

Is the air ride worth it then? It's pretty expensive. What kit do you have?


----------



## JMorty

dillinja999 said:


> I had a red metro 1.1s which had no air in the suspension when I bought it, wasn't too bad a ride and handled really good, smashed the downpipe from the manifold a few times on the speed bumps though, crushed it right in. then I had a mot and got 2 sheets full of failures :lol:


Gotta love smasging the crap out of the bottom of the car.

Been following a guys subterranean TT lowing project and he's be welding plates to subframes etc lol

I'm going to get an ek this year and get that sucker throwing sparks. Ha


----------



## Tallis

JMorty said:


> Must have seen it, I saw every car I think. Lol
> 
> Is the air ride worth it then? It's pretty expensive. What kit do you have?


Got front cups from stance solutions so means 2" lift or low


----------



## xJay1337

JMorty said:


> Must have seen it, I saw every car I think. Lol
> 
> Is the air ride worth it then? It's pretty expensive. What kit do you have?


Feel free to pop round have a butches at mine


----------



## Benn

JMorty said:


> With a car like that...yes. yes you can. :thumb:
> 
> Also, are those CK's? :argie:


Thank you 

They are COs. The old style as the new ones only come in 18"+


----------



## Mattb23




----------



## JMorty

mattb23 said:


>


nice!


----------



## Mr Gurn

loving the van!!!


----------



## Rowe

Van looks awesome


----------



## Benn

Love the satin wrap on the A6.


----------



## Pandy

dillinja999 said:


> I had a red metro 1.1s which had no air in the suspension when I bought it, wasn't too bad a ride and handled really good, smashed the downpipe from the manifold a few times on the speed bumps though, crushed it right in. then I had a mot and got 2 sheets full of failures :lol:


The pikey way to lower it  They handle really well once individualised, lowered and pumped up to a higher pressure (it's hydrolastic fluid not air as you mentioned ) but I have cracked my sump before 

I can understand the mot fails though, mine needs a fair amount of rust/rot cutting out and replacing but I'll get there one day.


----------



## MitchB121

Here's a couple of my Fiesta ST.


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice ST! how much is it lowered by? i have a one in same colour!


----------



## PHUGE

An old love of mine:


----------



## JMorty

MitchB121 said:


> Here's a couple of my Fiesta ST.


That's cool man, I do love these when they are lowered just to rid that arch gap a bit. Looks factory as ****, How it should have been!:thumb:



PHUGE said:


> An old love of mine:


Oh my, GT Turbo? Not see one for ages!!!, I do like the body mods as well man!


----------



## PHUGE

Cheers chap, certainly is a GT, all made by my fair hands, paint was a one off too! Was a weapon when it was finished, 240bhp and 850kg! FUN!


----------



## Dan Clark

Does this count...



Its down about 50mm 

Dan


----------



## PHUGE

It defo counts, looks good that!


----------



## Noodle164

My corsa C!


----------



## BradS3

My S3


----------



## Kyle 86

BradS3 said:


> My S3


This looks immense


----------



## zacgfc

my astra van! 
Used as a work horse daily.


----------



## QPRsteve

My saxo


----------



## Serkie

My old 206GT, it rode horribly until I fitted decent coil-overs.


----------



## magpieV6

My fave, now sold on. Regretted ever since.


----------



## Robh

clio 172 (sold)


888 Estate (sold - regret it!)



Calibra


----------



## Topcat1910

A couple of pics of mine


----------



## cole_scirocco




----------



## Lewis86

heres my 2pence worth ha ha


----------



## Kirkyworld

Some fab shots so far


----------



## VWman

Polo down just shy of 80mm









truck down 60mm









camper down 60mm









microbus down about a foot lol


----------



## Jonny_R

Topcat1910 said:


> A couple of pics of mine


Shed 

GP looks clean in the top pic though! wonder why


----------



## JMorty

Lush motors, any more?


----------



## Tallis

Mines abut lower ATM lol


----------



## JMorty

Tallis said:


> Mines abut lower ATM lol


Mmmmm yummy. What coils is it on?


----------



## Tallis

JMorty said:


> Mmmmm yummy. What coils is it on?


Eibach pro street but off to the dark side any day now - full bags on order from USA can't wait :thumb:


----------



## Eskiiboi

A couple of my Wallye, shes down 60mm


----------



## JMorty

Tallis said:


> Eibach pro street but off to the dark side any day now - full bags on order from USA can't wait :thumb:


Ha fair enough. I love riding static lows, really fun/jiggly/scrapey. People always look to see what the noise was and I'm just laughing. Lol

Bags a fooooomin cool though man!!!


----------



## JMorty

Eskiiboi said:


> A couple of my Wallye, shes down 60mm


Oh em gee, love a walley I does!!


----------



## Tallis

JMorty said:


> Ha fair enough. I love riding static lows, really fun/jiggly/scrapey. People always look to see what the noise was and I'm just laughing. Lol
> 
> Bags a fooooomin cool though man!!!


Hahaha takes its toll after while :wall:


----------



## ibiza55

Beautiful pug you have, is it low on miles?


----------



## deegan1979




----------



## Eskiiboi

JMorty said:


> Oh em gee, love a walley I does!!


Cheers dude!



ibiza55 said:


> Beautiful pug you have, is it low on miles?


115k, but it has been very well looked after for it! Did a fair few miles in its first years and recently averaged 5k a year


----------



## cossack

about 30mm i think


----------



## Harry1212

Lewis86 said:


> heres my 2pence worth ha ha


Looks so good, any more pics??


----------



## JMorty

deegan1979 said:


>


Love it, want a super slammed MX-5 so bad!

This is lush!


----------



## Dawesy90

Just killed half n hour reading this thread from start to end, some proper cool lows on here! In particular lovin that nova and the Arden blue vxs


----------



## Alan W

Harry1212 said:


> Looks so good, any more pics??


Just click on one of the photos! 

Alan W


----------



## Scottien




----------



## JMorty

snewham said:


>


Wow that's slick.

What is it on coilies?


----------



## lewylinto

Here's one of my peugeot 107 and how it sits, not sure how low it is in mm's but it on coilovers with no helper springs and cut springs and she's still not low enough for me!

Edit: sorry don't know what's going on with the picture quality


----------



## xJay1337

cut springs, bit pikey innit? lol


----------



## Steve




----------



## lewylinto

xJay1337 said:


> cut springs, bit pikey innit? lol


Well it's on coilovers so it's not as pikey as cutting standard springs haha but when your not low enough you gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## Steve

lewylinto said:


> Well it's on coilovers so it's not as pikey as cutting standard springs haha but when your not low enough you gotta do what you gotta do!


:thumb:

Typical pug driver :lol:


----------



## 123stevevw

Not really a lowered car but here's a poor quality pic of my van!!

Sorry if the pics are huge, I'm doing this on my phone!


----------



## rtjc

Some lovely cars here folks , But my god... stop quoting pictures!


----------



## [email protected]

Lowered 30/35mm, badly needs some spacers....


----------



## Slammedorion




----------



## badly_dubbed

few of our past cars


----------



## Chicane

badly_dubbed said:


>


back wheel looks photoshopped


----------



## badly_dubbed

Chicane said:


> back wheel looks photoshopped


trust me they're not :thumb:


----------



## Chicane

Its an optical illusion then


----------



## JMorty

Chicane said:


> Its an optical illusion then


Bags baby...or juiced?


----------



## badly_dubbed

JMorty said:


> Bags baby...or juiced?


Bagged


----------



## Ben1413

Ben


----------



## JMorty

^ Thats pretty cool man. Good stance. What's it on?


----------



## polac5397

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...iact=rc&uact=3&dur=983&page=1&start=0&ndsp=24


----------



## Kiashuma

Love the Orion's very very nice


----------



## big-saxo-guy

here is my little car , been lowered 45mm on the rear and on 45mm lowering springs at the front which have currently only lowered the car 35mm.


----------



## Ben1413

JMorty said:


> ^ Thats pretty cool man. Good stance. What's it on?


Cheers bud.

It's on JOM coilovers with 12mm spacers on the front and 10mm on the rear.

Be


----------



## Slammedorion

Kiashuma said:


> Love the Orion's very very nice


Cheers... :thumb:


----------



## Jonesl14

My civic ek4 wound all the way down on the front on meister r zeta r coils


----------



## JMorty

EK @hearts; always loved them


----------



## Tallis




----------



## JMorty

Tallis said:


>


Nice, air I presume?

Any more for any more?


----------



## Tallis

JMorty said:


> Nice, air I presume?
> 
> Any more for any more?


Yeah full air


----------



## ianrobbo1

Went to Nostel Priory today, LOADS of cars there with "air" here's one or two!!Hope it's ok to post like this!!


----------



## badly_dubbed

ianrobbo1 said:


> Went to Nostel Priory today, LOADS of cars there with "air" here's one or two!!Hope it's ok to post like this!!


that poor E30. :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## ianrobbo1

badly_dubbed said:


> that poor E30. :wall::wall::wall:


Trust me, there was a LOT of really nice cars with "air"  Not being a "beemer" aficionado I assume the E30 is the immaculate Karman Ghia??  it had great paint was totally refurbished and then ruined!!  
here's a couple of others!!  some a lot better than others!!


----------



## mrbubba

ianrobbo1 said:


> Trust me, there was a LOT of really nice cars with "air"  Not being a "beemer" aficionado I assume the E30 is the immaculate Karman Ghia??  it had great paint was totally refurbished and then ruined!!
> here's a couple of others!!  some a lot better than others!!


The E30 is the rare BMW M3 which they seem to have ruined, first by painting it orange and then by using air


----------



## Kimo

Air is for fake lows

People need to man up


----------



## appleduc

Static!


----------



## ianrobbo1

mrbubba said:


> The E30 is the rare BMW M3 which they seem to have ruined, first by painting it orange and then by using air


Sorry for showing my ignorance,  but not to worry they managed to ruin a good few cars by putting "air" on them, and of course all the Beetle's with wonky back wheels!! And carts!!


----------



## Rowe

Posted by mistake


----------



## JMorty

Air's for balloons...:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

Mine on FK Silverline X, I'm past having "slammed" cars....done air got bored and caused problems.....so just a gentle lowering for me these days


----------



## JMorty

Tidy! Lovely car with a classy drop. Well played Sir


----------



## Kimo

This is my current drop







Like a tractor before


----------



## andy-g-nur




----------



## Prism Detailing

badly_dubbed said:


> Mine on FK Silverline X, I'm past having "slammed" cars....done air got bored and caused problems.....so just a gentle lowering for me these days


Thats old age Davie 

R32 looking amazing tho  Which one you prefer the mk4 or mk5 ?


----------



## badly_dubbed

Prism Detailing said:


> Thats old age Davie
> 
> R32 looking amazing tho  Which one you prefer the mk4 or mk5 ?


:lol: cheers bobby!

Deffo the mk4 it's really raw!

For everyday use with kids, the mk5


----------



## johnnyboy5

image by john_shears, on Flickr


----------



## Rowe




----------



## andy-g-nur

johnnyboy5 said:


> image by john_shears, on Flickr


Yes! (Y)

So cool


----------



## B17BLG

Kimo73 said:


> This is my current drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a tractor before


Not even low you ****


----------



## Kimo

B17BLG said:


> Not even low you ****


Fight me


----------



## PugIain

I haven't messed about with cars for a long time. My last lowered car was my Rover 420 saloon. It was on adjustable Koni dampers, Koni rear springs but Eibach front springs. The Koni ones sagged like buggery after about a month and made the front wheels scrape on the inner arches.
















Like a mong I bought some aftermarket wheels for it, which not only made it ride like crap but also made it look like a Chav knob mobile. So the Rover 15s went back on it.


----------



## Kiashuma

PugIain said:


> I haven't messed about with cars for a long time. My last lowered car was my Rover 420 saloon. It was on adjustable Koni dampers, Koni rear springs but Eibach front springs. The Koni ones sagged like buggery after about a month and made the front wheels scrape on the inner arches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a mong I bought some aftermarket wheels for it, which not only made it ride like crap but also made it look like a Chav knob mobile. So the Rover 15s went back on it.


Like this a lot :thumb:


----------



## PugIain

Kiashuma said:


> Like this a lot :thumb:


Cheers :wave: , she was a good old tank.


----------



## allenk4

Glad you guys in the UK are avoiding the ridiculous 45 degree camber that some of the nimrods over here in the USA are doing...even on Lambos and Ferrari's


----------



## Kimo

allenk4 said:


> Glad you guys in the UK are avoiding the ridiculous 45 degree camber that some of the nimrods over here in the USA are doing...even on Lambos and Ferrari's


There's alot of it in the scene mate

Hasn't been avoided at all


----------



## Kiashuma

allenk4 said:


> Glad you guys in the UK are avoiding the ridiculous 45 degree camber that some of the nimrods over here in the USA are doing...even on Lambos and Ferrari's


Maybe a silly question but whats the point of the camber, personally thing it looks very odd.


----------



## B17BLG

Kiashuma said:


> Maybe a silly question but whats the point of the camber, personally thing it looks very odd.


Certain camber can give you better grip, but not too much!


----------



## Kiashuma

B17BLG said:


> Certain camber can give you better grip, but not too much!


Cheers, thought there must be a reason other than show :thumb:


----------



## fran1981

my A3 on v-maxx coilovers


----------



## craiglancs

I've highered the front end now


----------



## Kimo

Kiashuma said:


> Cheers, thought there must be a reason other than show :thumb:


It can also help get the car lower too

But then you also use ridiculous camber In drifting


----------



## DarrylB

Kiashuma said:


> Maybe a silly question but whats the point of the camber, personally thing it looks very odd.


Can help improve handling - look square on at the rear end of a Honda Civic Type R (EP3 model - not the latest one) and you'll see the rear wheels have negative camber (pointed in at the top) which aids in handling :driver: however, it can mean the inside edge of the tyre will be worn down sooner


----------



## e30matt

One of mine. :wave:


----------



## litcan91

DarrylB said:


> Can help improve handling - look square on at the rear end of a Honda Civic Type R (EP3 model - not the latest one) and you'll see the rear wheels have negative camber (pointed in at the top) which aids in handling :driver: however, it can mean the inside edge of the tyre will be worn down sooner


Most of suspension work is there to improve handling... However... 99% of lowered cars on the road with uprated suspension are set up for cosmetic purposes only, there is a chance that in reality they may handle/perform worst than stock by the way they are set up... (in terms of racing).

There is a huge element of physics to correctly set up suspension. But all the adjustments (ride height, spring rate, camber, tow etc have originated from sport suspension setups)

Saying all this, I'm running on eibach springs


----------



## JMorty

^ That coupled with the lower you go without a flat under belly the more aerodynamic disturbance your cause...

Looks bloomin cool though.


----------



## e30matt

My other weekend toy. :driver:


----------



## BruceyBonus

Fully adjustable KW Variant 3 coil overs :thumb:


----------



## civic gaz

My Civic lowered 30mm on Bilstein B6's & Spax springs, bit of a poor show compared to some of these


----------



## James Bagguley

Yo Gaz! Nice to see you bud, didnt know you were on here! :wave: (BB Baboonface)

Car looking sweet as always :thumb: 
People dont appreciate the rarity of the EM2, see more DC5's round my way!


----------



## civic gaz

James Bagguley said:


> Yo Gaz! Nice to see you bud, didnt know you were on here! :wave: (BB Baboonface)
> 
> Car looking sweet as always :thumb:
> People dont appreciate the rarity of the EM2, see more DC5's round my way!


ahh mate :wave: what a small world!!, joined up a couple of weeks ago been lurking a bit since

im still not happy with it yet, just cant quite put a finger on whats missing


----------

